# User mounting /dev/md0 - Problem with ownership of mountpoint



## getopt (Jul 25, 2015)

A user can mount any da* devices and gets a proper ownership of ~/mnt.
But md* devices mounted by the user always get a root:wheel ownership and therefore cannot be used by the user.

What's wrong with that?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 29, 2015)

It's likely nobody has ever thought of the need for this particular feature.  mdmfs(8) mentions a -p flag for permissions that may provide a workaround for being able to write on an initial mount.  tmpfs(5), as an alternative, does mention being able to set mount GID, UID, and permissions.


----------

